# Black Cherry and honey bees



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Does anyone know if honey bees use our native black cherries for nectar or pollen? 

Thanks
Shane


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

Wild cherry is listed here as a pollen source:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pollen_source


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info, the link was very helpful.


----------

